# ATT Callvantage and DTivo...Anyone gotten this to work???



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a Callvantage linksys TA and a Philips DTivo box. I'm beginning to think these two just won't work together. I've tried the NY dial-in number with a ,#096 prefix, but no luck so far. Anything else I can try? 

I have searched the forum endlessly for a solution, but I can't find anyone who has the same setup I do and made a successful call. 

Thx for the help/suggestions....


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

I got all of my dial outs to work today with Vonage, tried all the prefixes and codes and whatnot and ended up getting them to dial out with no extra options at all. The only thing that I did do was turn off check for dial tone. You can use a cordless phone to listen if the modem is traing correctly or not. When you test your connection wait till the screen says dialing then lift the receiver and listen to the modem and see if it dials. If you have any questions let me know.
Scott


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott, it seems that Vonage customers have had some success. Unfortunately it seems like Callvantage customers haven't been as lucky. I've tried most of the 'suggested' fixes, but no luck.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Is it the "Daily Call" message that bothers you? Keep in mind that, other than to receive the 6.2 software update, there is no reason to make a Daily Call. If you ordered a PPV movie through the phone line, it wouldn't be "mirrored" to the other receivers (use DirecTV's web site for that).


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

No, I don't order anything so I don't care about that. However, I do have the 'slo-mo' problem documented in another thread. Apparently the upgrade fixes that so I REALLY need to upgrade my system.


----------



## strange_69 (Mar 4, 2004)

So you did try the 212 area code fix? Cause that one seams to be the "cure all".


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I tried the 212 area code....I can get a successful dial, but the connection fails when negotiating. I was thinking of trying the PPP option to upgrade it, but I have no clue how to do that.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 16, 2005)

I have Callvantage and have been able to get both my SD and HD DTivo and my "new" refurbed Philips DVR to connect. Have you enabled Fax/modem support from the ATT site?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

nesby said:


> Yeah, I tried the 212 area code....I can get a successful dial, but the connection fails when negotiating. I was thinking of trying the PPP option to upgrade it, but I have no clue how to do that.


http://www.tivohelp.com

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/6.html

See the direct links there for step-by-step walk through of how to set-up PPP and use it.

PPP is fairly consistent, and not that tough to set up if you have the device located closely enough to make it convenient to connect the Tivo to the pc. Distance itself isn't a problem, as it's serial, and cable lenght of 150 feet would be no problem if necessary, but 150 feet of cable stretched around a home isn't necessarily pretty.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Mr. Roboto said:


> I have Callvantage and have been able to get both my SD and HD DTivo and my "new" refurbed Philips DVR to connect. Have you enabled Fax/modem support from the ATT site?


When I looked into CallVantage the CSR told me that the only time Fax/Modem works is when it is enabled by the user, and when it is enabled you can not make phone calls but your Tivo can call out, is this true? I am thinking about changing to AT&T and would like to know.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 16, 2005)

Scalo, it is true that the user needs to enable Fax/modem but it is untrue that you cannot dial out. I've had it enabled on my only line from day 1.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

I must have received misinformation when I called, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

bdowell said:


> http://www.tivohelp.com
> 
> http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/6.html
> 
> ...


Don't I need to have the USB enabled to use PPP? The Directivos disable the USB port by default. I'm trying to do whatever I can to make a successful call from my Philips DTivo box through my Callvantage VOIP router. Thx.


----------



## richardeholder (Jul 2, 2003)

I solved my Vonage problem by adding a DSL filter to the line. Presto, it worked even with a local number.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

nesby said:


> Don't I need to have the USB enabled to use PPP? The Directivos disable the USB port by default. I'm trying to do whatever I can to make a successful call from my Philips DTivo box through my Callvantage VOIP router. Thx.


PPP has NOTHING to do with the USB ports.

PPP works on all TiVos of any generation except where the TiVo's serial port is already being used to control a cable box or sat receiver. Even then you can switch cables and use PPP by forcing a call.

All my TiVos are using PPP and three are DTiVos; two series 1s and one series 2.


----------



## smittypros (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm trying to use PPP now to connect to get the software update, but I can't get the test call to make it past the "negotiating" part of the "connecting" stage. Any suggestions? I followed all the instructions and can see the "unregistered user" on the incoming connection on my laptop, but it just won't make it through to the end.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## UR14Me (May 19, 2002)

Have had CallVantage since 11/04. IIRC, I had some sporadic success/failure early on, including a period of time when it wouldn't work at all.

However, since one particular router firmware update a while back (search the forum for date/particulars), all has been well. I do NOT have the Fax/Modem option selected, and both DTivos call with no problems (forced a call last night, in fact, to prove to my wife the new season of The Amazing Race wasn't yet in the guide data...  

In fact, this thread reminds me that I should disconnect my 2nd line (traditional landline).

Good luck,
UR14Me


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

UR14Me said:


> Have had CallVantage since 11/04. IIRC, I had some sporadic success/failure early on, including a period of time when it wouldn't work at all.
> 
> However, since one particular router firmware update a while back (search the forum for date/particulars), all has been well. I do NOT have the Fax/Modem option selected, and both DTivos call with no problems (forced a call last night, in fact, to prove to my wife the new season of The Amazing Race wasn't yet in the guide data...
> 
> ...


Was your upgrade on the linksys TA or on your TIVO?


----------

